# TSH too low in third trimester?



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

I have hashimoto's and I'm hypothyroid. I am 35 weeks pregnant so have been tested regularly at the OB. They are a bit concerned with my low TSH and have reduced my levothyroxine. What do y'all think? I have an appt with my primary care practitioner, who manages my thyroid issues and meds next week, but I know there is a lot of expertise here!

Just cut down to 37.5 mcg levothyroxine

6/7/18: TSH = 0.036 (0.400-4.100), FT4 = 1.22 (0.80-1.90) (FT3 not ordered)

5/24/18: TSH = 0.042 (0.400-4.100) (FT4 and FT3 not ordered)

50 mcg levothyroxine

5/4/18: TSH = 0.044 (0.400-4.100), FT4 = 1.20 (0.80-1.90), FT3 = 3.0 (2.2-4.2)

3/29/18: TSH = 0.152 (0.400-4.100), FT4 = 1.22 (0.80-1.90), FT3 = 2.8 (2.2-4.2)

2/6/18: TSH = 0.463 (0.400-4.100), FT4 = 1.21 (0.80-1.90), FT3 = 3.2 (2.2-4.2)

1/9/18: TSH = 0.391 (0.400-4.100), FT4 = 1.52 (0.80-1.90), FT3 = 3.4 (2.2-4.2)

12/12/17: TSH = 0.877 (0.400-4.100), FT4 = 1.45 (0.80-1.90), FT3 = 3.0 (2.2-4.2)

75 mcg levothyroxine

Thanks


----------

